
Google is working on their own Blockchain - ishan1121
https://blockmanity.com/google-blockchain-tech-cloud-services/
======
thisisit
Original article is here:

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-03-21/google-
is...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-03-21/google-is-said-to-
work-on-its-own-blockchain-related-technology)

------
mooman219
Speculation: I would assume that the tinkering being done would be on
infrastructure to host it much like Microsoft has done. I think it's important
to remember that Google encourages their engineers to tinker, with most
projects just bring exploratory and not worthy of a Bloomberg article.

------
simias
Not a lot of details, mostly rumors. I'm not sure what a company like Google
would gain from this move besides the hype surrounding anything "blockchain"
these days.

------
madsnow
With Blackjack and Hookers

~~~
ishan1121
hahaha...Lord Google is in everything

